# What is this and others?



## davholla (Feb 3, 2022)

I think fly larva on a piece of wood.  The real size is 7.4 mm, magnification is 2.1.  It might be something else there are lots of them and they don't move
*

IMG_2087_Fly_larvav2 by davholla2002, on Flickr*

The rest I know but not to species level

Harvestman stack of 3 specimens TQ 40100 68716.

The real size is 4.01 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_2142_Harvestmanv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Orchesella villosa TQ 40104 68783
The real size is 3.74 mm, magnification is 2.8



IMG_2139_Springtailv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Weevil on my arm, The real size is 6.28 mm, magnification is 1.68



IMG_2082_Weevilv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Hoverfly from the house, 8th Oct 2021 TQ 40100 68716
The real size is 5.78 mm, magnification is 1.68


IMG_1988_Hoverflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


froghopper on the wall, TQ 40100 68716
The real size is 4.18 mm, magnification is 2.1



IMG_2095_Leaf_hopperv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice bug set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice set, I like the weevil on your arm shot the most. It's well lit and sharp.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice set!


----------



## Donde (Feb 13, 2022)

Very nice again.


----------

